# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  A të kam thënë sot se të dua?

## Diabolis

A të kam thënë sot se të dua?

për të³

Këtë mbasdite ti je shumë vonë.
Makina ime ndaloi dhe u parkua,
Shoferi i saj strehërënë qetë-qetë
Dorezat hoqi dhe i menduar u largua.

Makina ime e zezë ndaloi dhe u parkua;
Unë mbrapa lashë veç një gur mbi krye
Ta lëmosh me dorë, a puthësh o grua
E dashuruar me një nga të rënët yje.

E doja zemrën tënde të ishte e madhe
Të më mbante brenda gjithë dashurinë
Por bota është përmbys kësaj radhe,
Një zemër e vogël mban më pak hidhërim.

Që pranë të më rrije nuk do të doja;
Unë sdo të të thosha dot asnjë fjalë
As për një të dua sdo më hapej goja
Dhe sikur lotë të më binin mbi ballë.

Sdo të të bëja as të zakonshmen pyetje:
A të kam thënë sot se të dua?
Përhumbur në kush do kish më vuajtje
Unë pa ty apo ti pa mua.

Ti je vonë, shumë vonë. Unë ika
Dhe smund ta di në ika për më mirë,
Por si në fund të fjalisë kur vihen tre pika
Ne kurrë si thamë njëri-tjetrit lamtumirë.

Paçka se sdo të bezaj dot as jo as po
Përsërite atë pyetje një herë kur të vish
Pastaj secilën nga përgjigjet mendo
Por thuamë si të thoja: Të dua!  sërish.

----------


## Veshtrusja

shume bukur.

----------


## PINK

> A t&#235; kam th&#235;n&#235; sot se t&#235; dua?
> 
> .


Ncuq ........... (lol)

Bukur shume Diabolis  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Larsus

> A të kam thënë sot se të dua?
> 
> për të³
> 
> Që pranë të më rrije nuk do të doja;
> Unë sdo të të thosha dot asnjë fjalë
> As për një të dua sdo më hapej goja
> Dhe sikur lotë të më binin mbi ballë.
> 
> ...


me heshtjen tende ma thuaj 
serish-- dhe mjaft do te jete 
te kthehem ne perhumbjen e cmuar 
me dashurine tende te madhe ne duar ...


Kjo peozija jote diabiolis, eshte nje miks shume i bukur i atyre poemthave te vegjel ruse e frenge i tipit pushkin-Eduard-nerude..

ke me?  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Ard

A te kam thene sot se te dua?
.....shhhhhh...po ta them tani
me nje te embel puthje...
Oh,pellumbth i bardhe gjoksi yt,
dehje gjer ne fluturim
Neser nuk do te them se te dua
se te sotmen do ta shtyje  me tutje

----------


## angeldust

> Por bota &#235;sht&#235; p&#235;rmbys k&#235;saj radhe,
> Nj&#235; zem&#235;r e vog&#235;l mban m&#235; pak hidh&#235;rim.


Keto vargje qe citova jane shume TE MEDHA.

----------


## Diabolis

Po unë, unë, ku të të gjej?

Po unë, unë, ku të të gjej?
Kaos andej, kaos këtej.
Zogjtë këlthasin, paska qiell!
Po unë, unë, pse nuk shoh diell?

Çështë kjo ëndërr e keqe?
Pulpa kafshuar në leqe
Smund të bëj dot asnjë hap;
Po sytë, sytë, pse nuk i hap?

Zogjtë më sillen përmbi kokë
A jam mbi a jam nëntokë?
A mos jam në të errtin pyll
Ku sdepërton dot asnjë yll?

Ngrihen flatra, fërfëllima,
Ulen ulë-ungërima,
Të rrënqethin ti dëgjosh
Merrma shkopin që ti zbosh.

Qofsh andej a qofsh këtej,
Unë smundem... ti më gjej,
Jam ku zogjtë rrahin krahët
Dhe këndojnë krra-krra-krra-të.

----------


## Diabolis

Më duhet një gjë ku të mbështetem

Më duhet një gjë ku të mbështetem,
Qoftë gur i shkretë a dru i thatë,
Kokën të vë, mbi shpinë të prehem
Kapakët të mbyll si në gjumë e natë.

Aty trillimet të mos bëjnë punë
Drurët të jenë drurë e jo driada
Dhe peshqit peshq e gurët gurë
Të mos ketë nimfa si në përralla.

Gjithë dashuritë të kenë ndaluar
Nga lule e qumështit tek lule e gjaktë
Burimi i kohës të ketë shteruar
Se dhe kur rodhi ishte ujëpakët.

Do të dëgjoj erërat që mbi i fryjnë
Kores së dheut që i kthen jehona,
Lumenjtë nëntokësorë që ndryjnë
Atë që kurrë smund të jetë jona.

Dhe dalngadalë do të shndërohem
Në përbërësit që gjen tek çdo hi,
Me erën lart herë herë të çohem
Përherë ti rikthehem tokës në gji.

----------


## Veshtrusja

me pelqen edhe kjo e fundit Diabolis. na kenaqe.

----------


## Diabolis

Më fal!

Unë mund ta bëj veten të qajë,
Të bëj atë që rrallë bën burri:
Mos tkurr një muskul lotët të mbajë,
Të bindesh që sjam shtatore guri.

Për mrekullinë sdo të ketë orë
As trike Madonash të gënjeshtërta
Gjithçka ta prekesh vetë me dorë
Ta shohësh me sytë e heshtura.

Në mos guxofsh që ti prekësh lotët
Pikat mbi tokë le të kumbojnë
Dy gjysmash ndarë porsi dy botët
Bri këmbëve që do ti përshkojnë.

Unë ... smund ta bëj veten të qajë
Se porsi ngërçi më mban një ndal!
Pa lotuar të përfytyroj në vaj 
Ndaj kokën ul dhe të them: Më fal!

----------


## Diabolis

Mërzia jote

Nga gjithë peshat e kësaj bote
Më e rënda është mërzia jote.
Më shtyp, më shëmb, më shtrydh, më shter...
Por rilind mbas dufit që ti nxjerr.

Mërzia jote - shtëpia ime,
Brenda saj mbyllem në mendime
Në ditët kur shiu shket pikë-pikë
Nga telat të zbret nëpër qerpikë.

Përsiat në pritje i mbërthyer
Sa qielli yt të kaltërojë,
Një rreze dielli - një bisk i vyer
Vështrimin tënd të lulëzojë.

Kur retë terren, moti zë qeshet,
Derën e hap kanat më kanat
Mërzi e rënuar e largët mbetet
Mbi barin e lagur rend me vrap.

----------


## Diabolis

Ja ku vjen ajo e veshur me të kaltra

Ja ku vjen ajo e veshur me të kaltra
Si këmbanorja në qiellin me re të bardha;
Nuk është bukuria e saj që më marron
Por zemra e saj që si këmbanë ushton.

Ndërthuren fijet nervore e marr vegimin
E një gërsheti të dashurisë me besimin;
Ja tërheq lehtas krijesës më të hijshme
Si murgu litarin në ndërtesën e perëndishme.

Dhe sheshit me njerëz fluturojnë të qeshura
Pëllumba në tufa, guguçe të trembura;
Kokën ulin shënjtorët në dritaret gotike
I tundojnë sytë e shkëlqyer me mozaike!

Pranë vetes e marr dhe e puth siç di
Nga buzët e saj të gjithë Parajsën pi;
Në llahtarë e tmerr serafinë e çerubinë
Komplote po thurin të ndalin dashurinë.

----------


## Diabolis

Për tu vrarë

Kur të prek ty e mira ime
Fshehtas flirtoj me historinë,
Jam arkeologu në gërmime
Që kazma i çiku bukurinë.

Ta largoj pluhurin e viteve,
Gishtat përmbi mollëza ndal,
Gdhendur aty e mistershme
Është gjendja që syrit i fal.

Ti fle dhe unë të lë në gjumë,
Shkoj lashtësisë që sëndërtoj
Të shoh ujvarës në një lumë
Me pemë përreth edhe kaproj.

Nis zëri yt lart ngre një këngë
Për dy të rinj, për një dashuri,
Llërët e tua fshihen nën mëngë
Të tilla siç i mbanin në Iliri.

Vjen shtegut tim me dy amfora
Porsi hyjneshë, si një peri...
Kam hark! shigjetën lëshon dora:
Zgjohu e dashur në ke perëndi!

Zgjohu! Shigjeta jetën po ta merr,
Pushtomë mes krahësh sa më parë,
Bota ka boll skulptura në mermer,
Të bukurash sa ... ishin për tu vrarë.

----------


## fjollat

A t&#235; kam th&#235;n&#235; sot se t&#235; dua?

Sot nuk t&#235; thash
As dje 
As jav&#235;s s&#235; kaluar
Nuk t&#235; thash
Si&#231; e kisha b&#235;r&#235; shprehi 
T&#235; them n&#235; imagjinat&#235;n time
N&#235; kujtimet e mija
N&#235; vuajtjen shpirt&#235;rore
N&#235; &#231;astet e vetmis&#235;
Kur Ti je e t&#235;ra
Dhe nuk je fare
Kur t&#235; k&#235;rkoj n&#235; &#231;do gj&#235; 
E ti je asgj&#235;

Jo,
Sot nuk t&#235; thash
Dhe nuk t&#235; them m&#235;
Ti nuk d&#235;gjon
Ti nuk sheh
Nuk ndjen
Ti je humbur
Dhe un&#235; humbem mbas ty

Sot...
Nuk i num&#235;roj m&#235; dit&#235;t
Q&#235; kur s‘t&#235; them t&#235; dua
U b&#235;n&#235; shum&#235;...
Sot mendoj
Nes&#235;r, pasnes&#235;r...
...Do t&#235; bie bor&#235;
Do mbulohen gjurm&#235;t
Do t&#235; shuhet malli...

----------


## FLORIRI

Fjolla ma bere qejfin me kete poezi.  :ngerdheshje: 

Diabolis perla ke shkruajtur.

Suksese.

Presim poezi te reja.

----------


## kolombi

Na ke munguar D D,e per me teper vargjet e tua.
Rikthimi yt nje shkak me teper per te klikuar serisht tek forumi i letersise.

----------


## whisper

[QUOTE=Diabolis]



M&#235;rzia jote - sht&#235;pia ime,
Brenda saj mbyllem n&#235; mendime
N&#235; dit&#235;t kur shiu shket pik&#235;-pik&#235;
Nga telat t&#235; zbret n&#235;p&#235;r qerpik&#235;.

QUOTE]

Merzia  jote -  shtepia  ime...

Thjeshtesisht  mjeshterore!

----------


## Diabolis

Udhëtar i të nesërmes

I

Udhëtar i të nesërmes, mjaft fjete-
Nëntë Muzat më vallëzuan përpara-
Bëje këtë çast fillim të tjetër jete, 
E lehtë të qoftë, të priftë e mbara.

Përmbi Ne Plus Ultra një yll po regëtin,
Nën dritën e tij shkruaj dhe udhëto,
Por para se të mbrish në Es muß sein
Jetë jepu fjalëve, prej vetes i çliro.

II

Dhe unë u nisa karvan me veten
Kur toka si ferri shputat më digjte,
Fajkonjve të syve ia u hoqa qesen
Fluturimin e tyre vetja të ndiqte.

Isha udhëtar fillikat i një karvani
Që vitet e jetës mbartte ngarkuar
Nisjen e shkrova me saktësi kronikani
Ndërsa mbritjen kam për ta trilluar.

Eca një udhe ku nuk dukej gjurmë,
As gjurmë mbas meje era nuk linte,
Gjithçka siç shfaqej zhdukej pa zhurmë,
Përqafe realiteti me mirazhin flinte.

III

Si natyra mbledh kokrriza rëre
I radhita me dorë shkronjë pas shkronje
I bindur në madhështinë e një të tëre,
Nën pushtetin e Muzave Hyjnore.

Ja fjalët frymojnë nga fryma që morrën
Të lehta, fëminore, si ëngjej, si shpirtra,
Buzagaz i shoh si shpirtin ma nxorrën,
Mbyll sytë dhe gropos çmbeti nga mitra.

----------


## Diabolis

Mbi një vajzë si mbi një letër

Dhe unë pyeta lulet:
Mos kishin parë aksh vajzë?
Dhe lulet më thanë:
Në livadhe ajo vajzë lodronte me një shpirt të bardhë.

Dhe unë ju luta zogjve:
Mos kishin parë një vajzë me një shpirt të bardhë?
Dhe zogjtë më thanë:
Brigjeve të Jonit fluturuan me një pulëbardhë.

Dhe unë në gjunjë ju rashë maleve:
Mos kishin parë një pulëbardhë dhe një vajzë me një shpirt të bardhë?
Dhe malet me thanë:
Mes borave të Alpeve Shqiptare kanë ngrirë në akullnajë.

Dhe unë ju përgjërova akujve:
Mos kishin parë një pulëbardhë dhe një vajzë me një shpirt të bardhë ngrirë në akullnajë?
Dhe akujt më thanë:
I ke mbi fletën që mban në dorë.

Dhe lulet më pyetën
Dhe zogjtë mu lutën
Dhe malet në gjunjë më ranë
Dhe akujt mu përgjëruan:
Pse qaja?
Dhe unë iu përgjigja:
Mbi një vajzë si mbi një letër shkrova poezinë,
Mbi shpirtin e saj të bardhë fjalët e mia nxijnë.

----------


## Helena78

Tymi i cigares...perde e qenies sate
Me vesh me nje tjeter lakuriqesi
Duart e mia zbulojne trupat e trupit tend
Duart e mia ....ndertojne nje tjeter trup
---------------------------------------------------
Ka shatervane....
ne kopshtin e dejve te tu.....

P.S. Shume te bukura, me pelqyen shume.
Urime dhe krijmtari sa me te gjate....

----------

